# Programm soll rechner runterfahren und neustarten



## Kojote (5 September 2005)

HI

Ich suche folgendes Programm:

-Der Computer soll zu einer bestimmten zeit runterfahren                (vorher alle laufenden Programme stoppen)

- dann soll der Rechner zu einer bestimmten Uhrzeit wieder hochfahren 
 (samt Anmeldung WIN2000)

- und danach ein Programm starten


kennt jemand so etwas?


Danke


Kojote


----------



## Markus (5 September 2005)

habe ihn noch nie benutzt, aber geht das nicht mit dem taskmanager den windows seit eh und je mit sich bringt?

//edit
bzw. das programm das nach dem hochfahren gestartet werden soll kannste ja einfach in den autostart packen

anmelden wird wohl schwierig...


----------



## Zottel (5 September 2005)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ...anmelden wird wohl schwierig...


Für's Anmelden (habe ich nicht getestet):
http://www.health.ufl.edu/itcenter/helpdesk/network/net_100.html


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2005)

Zum Runterfahren probier mal das Programm in Anhang (nur unter NT und w2k getestet). Sowas kann man auch zu einer bestimmten Zeit machen. Das Hochfahren wird so nicht gehen, da nach dem Runterfahren der Rechner ja erstmal aus ist. Du müßtest also im BIOS eine Funktion haben, die ihn zu einer bestimmten Zeit hochlaufen läßt, oder über einen Netzwerkanschluß von einem anderen Rechner im Netzwerk ein Wakeup starten. Ein sofortiger Neustart nach dem Runterfahren wäre da eher vorstellbar, WinXP kann doch auch die Anmeldung automatisieren oder? (Automatisches Login) Ein automatischer Programmstart nach dem Hochlaufen wird über "Autostart" organisiert.


----------



## e4sy (5 September 2005)

und zum anschmeißen der maschine eignet sich auch die bios einstellung, wo man sagen kann was nach einem stromausfall geschehen soll, in verbindung mit einer zeitschaltuhr 

ich glaub bei 2k kann man auch die anmeldung abschalten wenn nur ein benutzer eingestellt ist, oder?!?


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

Ja, habe das bei XP auch so, schimpt sich irgendwie vereinfachter Modus.

Da ich zuhause alleine an den Rechner gehe und ich allen anderne Vertraue fand ich die Anmeldung eher lestig.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Oktober 2005)

*Geht einfach*



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> habe ihn noch nie benutzt, aber geht das nicht mit dem taskmanager den windows seit eh und je mit sich bringt?
> 
> //edit
> bzw. das programm das nach dem hochfahren gestartet werden soll kannste ja einfach in den autostart packen
> ...



Man trägt in der Registry unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\Current Version\Winlogon folgendes ein (alle Werte sind vom Typ REG_SZ): 
AutoAdminLogon = 1 Autologin Ein/Ausschalten 
DefaultUserName = Anmeldename des Anwenders ... 
DefaultPassword = Paßwort des Anwenders (es muss ein Paßwort vorhanden sein)

Gruß
POLDI


----------



## NST (28 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Kojote,

zum Runterfahren ( auch Zeitgesteuert ) kann ich das Programm Poweroff empfehlen.  http://www.das-download-archiv.de/download_file948.html 

Ich würde den Rechner mit Poweroff in den Ruhezustand runterfahren, vorher kannst du mit Windows "Geplante Tasks" einen job erstellen der den Rechner zur gewünschten Zeit einschaltet.


Dirk


----------



## GobotheHero (31 Dezember 2005)

gibt es nicht auch noch tweakUI, um einen Benutzer automatisch anmelden zu lassen für XP (obwohl andere benutzer eingetragen sind)
Das ist besser als in der Registry rumzumatschen.
Ich würde auch den ruhezustand wählen und über den taskmanager einschalten.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Januar 2006)

GobotheHero schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es nicht auch noch tweakUI, um einen Benutzer automatisch anmelden zu lassen für XP (obwohl andere benutzer eingetragen sind)
> Das ist besser als in der Registry rumzumatschen.
> Ich würde auch den ruhezustand wählen und über den taskmanager einschalten.




Matschen ist was für den Sandkasten.

Ruhezustand würde ich nicht wählen, da dann immer alle RAM-Leichen wieder mitgeladen werden. Es geht nichts über einen guten alten Kaltstart.
Gruß
Golli


----------

